# Need Input!!! ASAP!!! on M9



## Woo (May 7, 2006)

A few questions,

1. How hard is it to get an actually M9 beretta?

2. How much would one in exc. cond. but used be worth?

a co-worker says he has one that was sold to civilians, and that they only sold a limited number of them,

im trying to get an idea of an asking price for a friend,

thanks in advance.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Sorry I don't know the answer to your questions, but......did you ever sell either one of your guns?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They are easy to find - saw one new last night, actually.

It's not worth anything over a regular 92FS. Now, I think there were some limited edition M9s that came in a special box a while back, but I don't think there was anything else special about them. So, U have a fancy box - not really worth anything more over a standard M9 or 92FS.

The 92's are being sold cheap now, almost on closeout prices. I have seen them for as low as $409 new at gun shows recently. The gun stores must still have old stock or something, because I still see regular prices on them there. The new Ninety two model is out, and I think they will stop making the standard 92 soon.

Now, the new M9A1 is kinda sweet - standard grip with a rail.

I sold my used 92FS earlier this year for $450. Now, with prices coming down, U'd be lucky to get $400 unless someone buys it w/o knowing the gun show prices...


----------



## Woo (May 7, 2006)

Sold? Well more like gave them away, my time frame came down to the wire and i let them both go for $900, yeah thats not a typo it says $900, the sad thing is two days later 2 unexpected checks came in the mail so i really didnt have to sell them.

But no worries, two months from now I'll be back to where i was.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Are U looking at Berettas now?


----------



## logan85 (May 7, 2006)

Every gun store I've been to has said that production of teh 92/96s stopped a while back. Because of think, I thought the older 92/96 would be going up in vlaue lately- I haven't looked at the prices of those any.

L J


----------



## Woo (May 7, 2006)

Oh no, they dont fit me well, I was just looking to see if my co-worker is getting a good deal or not.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

logan85 said:


> Every gun store I've been to has said that production of teh 92/96s stopped a while back. Because of think, I thought the older 92/96 would be going up in vlaue lately- I haven't looked at the prices of those any.
> 
> L J


Well, everything I have seen shows them going down - that being said - all the gun shop prices I have seen have not changed... But, the gun show prices are unbelievable. Saw them for $450 late last year. The $425 a few months back. 2 months ago - saw them for as low as $409 new!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Woo said:


> Sold? Well more like gave them away, my time frame came down to the wire and i let them both go for $900, yeah thats not a typo it says $900, the sad thing is two days later 2 unexpected checks came in the mail so i really didnt have to sell them.
> 
> But no worries, two months from now I'll be back to where i was.


You don't mean $900 total, do ya'? Oh No, I missed another bargain.:smt011 :smt011 :smt011 :smt011 :smt011 Hell, I would have driven to senic Arkansas for that!!!!:smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022


----------



## Woo (May 7, 2006)

Yeah thats right, TOTAL $900.


----------



## kidlaredo (Jul 23, 2006)

Woo said:


> Yeah thats right, TOTAL $900.


Well, I saw the M9 brand new for 522.00 each. I guess you did ok on selling yours for 450.00 apiece.

Now you can go out and see if you can find a bargain for a used but nib M9.


----------



## Dennito (Dec 5, 2006)

*Hard to find M9?*

I don't think they are difficult to find. I got mine NIB at a show last month. Sales tax is high here so by the time I was out the door it was $570. Perhaps not a 'killer deal' but I was happy with it and no waiting. I'm not sure how much the used ones go for, but I don't think they depreciate much. I really love this pistol. A little heavy but it has great balance and is great looking in my opinion.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i looked at a M9 version the same time i bought my 92FS. it was $45 more than the 92FS, but that was the only real difference i saw. i opted for the 92FS because i liked the EXTREMELY smooth action and trigger it had, even compared to the M9. my 92FS was actually made in Italy, anyone know if that is a good thing?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Some purists claim that they want the Italy ones. It actually doesn't matter... Other than for showing off


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

M9s are not hard to find at all. The one I just picked up less then a month ago is stamped M9 and came with an intresting box. The store I got it for sold it as an 92fs don't really think he noticed he sold me one of thoes limited addittion ones. But past all that I haven't shot a 92fs only my M9 so I couldn't tell you about the diff. in trigure pull. Though I can tell you they are a great gun!!!!
Oh yeah and I guess I should say that I paid 6 something but mine was brand new and that limitted addition stuff. :smt023


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Bought a brand new M9 in March for $399 + tax at a gun show in Houston. I was forced to sell my 92FS in 1992 due to income tax problems. Got $350 for it.
This thing is a shooter and I didn't remember just how much I liked it. Can't tell the difference between the two, except the M9 doesn't have the stupid warnings stamped on it.


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

Don't know if this is appropriate, but I saw a TV program yesterday about repairing/recycling US military pistols. Those that cannot be repaired and returned to military use are destroyed-literally shredded and melted down.
It was stated that "None of these will ever reach the civilian market".

Mark


----------

